# Nirsoc Show Lisburn



## SEANG (Apr 7, 2006)

NI RS Owners Club show at The Down Royal Bar off Balinderry Rd Lisburn. 
Show and Shine competition all welcome 12 o'clock to 4 o'clock on SAT JUNE 17th.
£5 entry fee monies raised to go to NI Hospice.
If your interested in attending send an email or pm me as numbers will be limited.

Cheers Sean....

This show is now being run in association with Lindsay Cars who will also being putting on a display of cars. Please arrive early. 
Thanks Sean...


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

lol show and shine just for RS owners?? Just round the corner from me too!


----------



## SEANG (Apr 7, 2006)

No for you we will make an exception!!!:buffer: 
The show and shine is open to all car enthausiasts but the the cars for the static display will be somewhat limted-simply because of space or lack off.

Cheers Sean....


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

hehee why thank you, have you posted this on the local sites yet? 

RMS jon44w fullymaxed etc?


----------



## bazc (Nov 20, 2005)

R6TH M said:


> hehee why thank you, have you posted this on the local sites yet?
> 
> RMS jon44w fullymaxed etc?


think it would be better keeping it off them, as there will be alot of the usual ball bags attending then


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

i guess thats true.


----------



## SEANG (Apr 7, 2006)

Have to agree bazc as much as we want a good turnout we dont want anyboby spoiling the show as we want this to abl to have a regular show here each year. Hope to have the mini/gti/focus/probe capri clubs and a few more all there so hopefully the numbers should be good.Dont mind modified stuff showing as long as the owners are sensible and realise that the show is in a residential area and the Bar owners have been good enough to let us use facilities.
If you know any Sensible owners who would like to enter the show and shine or even just show their cars mention this show to them.

Cheers Sean...............


----------



## SEANG (Apr 7, 2006)

Only one week to go.
Next Sat 17th

Cars can now enter from 11am
Trophies to be awarded in various classes

Cheers Sean....


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

Can we just turn up and enter? or do we need to let u know?


----------



## SEANG (Apr 7, 2006)

You can just turn up and enter on the day.

Cheers Sean...


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

lol might take a spin round for show and shine then tomoz morning! Bet we'll be the only toyotas there *blushes*


----------



## bazc (Nov 20, 2005)

i "might" attend, if i feel well enough


----------



## SEANG (Apr 7, 2006)

ON TODAY

Cheers Sean........


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

nice turn out today - didnt expect to win anythin lol!! loved the blue escort


----------



## Ashton (Apr 30, 2006)

ur so modest ruth lol - i bet if u didnt win anything at a show now u would go home and polish that beast until the next one


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

Ruth need some healthy competion.... Its a shame I have had to work all the weekends the shows have been on!


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

lol ash im not obssessive or anything ya know! 

@ martyn, excuses!! hehe


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

R6TH M said:


> lol ash im not obssessive or anything ya know!


oh course ur not


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

oi less of the cheek young man


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

OCD you call it ruth!


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

em look whos talkin, hehe


----------

